

The 6 Secrets to Getting Promoted (for Software Engineers) - durga
http://fitfrnd.com/blog/2014/11/18/6-secrets-getting-promoted-software-engineers/

======
finalight
good secrets, but doesn't really apply well in my country, especially when
they don't appreciate software engineers since they just outsource most of the
projects to other companies, in which those companies would just outsource to
another contractor and this chain keeps on going until to other countries.

In fact, rising is about boot licking and probably good soft skills

~~~
durga
in certain instances and with certain managers, boot licking might work. but
it's not a good strategy, and doesn't work with good people as much as
competence does.

Yes soft skills matter. You do not want to be seen as someone who's more
disruptive than productive. You do not want to be 'tolerated'. Being able to
persuade is a very important skill in a tech company. It's to be learned,
rather than scorned :)

------
ismdubey
I think 4 is the most important one !! People start vouching for you then

~~~
alfredopascal
I think a lot of the points apply to jobs in general. Who doesn't want a
helpful and highly productive worker, or a someone who can be relied upon to
do something well. Being obsessed about writing really good software does make
you stand out. But knowing the architecture well is an uncommon skill, and I
think starts making you eligible for a senior/architect type of role. Helping
others succeed will help you make more friends than enemies in any workplace.
'The right kind of ambition' I think starts playing a major role as you move
up - it makes you look like a 'company man' in a positive way, and not just an
individual contributor. Cool headedness and standing up for the team are basic
leadership qualities. I wish more managers had them. Mine doesn't.

~~~
durga
thanks, mostly agree.

